# Resort Fee is Bogus



## capjak (Jan 24, 2018)

So today I ask the front desk here at the Marriott Wailea about the $35 daily resort fee.

She hands me the room key cardboard sleeve and on the inside in 6pt font it lists the items you get as an ELITE (not sure how this differs from non-elite??

1.Complimentary Internet
2.  Unlimited domestic/long distance and local calls (doesn't everyone use their cell phone???)
3.15% discount laundry and  dry cleaning (if the fee is mandatory doesn't everyone get a 15% discount which means it's not a discount but the actual price????)
4. Daily fitness classes
5.Daily Hawaian cultural events 
6.  Hawaian Lei
7. coupon for a drink for 1 day
8. Access to the game room for free (really???)
9. Movies 
10.2 water bottles per day 

If everyone pays the fee isnt it really just the rate for the hotel, I think this should not even be a separate fee, since if you use it or not you have to pay $35.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 24, 2018)

Maybe you should tell them you do not want any of the things and you want to keep your $35 per day.


----------



## rthib (Jan 24, 2018)

The reason it is a resort fee instead of part of room rate is that way they can charge everyone, including point stays.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 24, 2018)

They also have a $25/day parking fee.


----------



## Swice (Jan 24, 2018)

Complain, complain, and complain again.    To the front desk, to the manager and to Marriott.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 24, 2018)

I despise resort fees because they are not optional.

Unfortunately, hotels are learning that resort fees are a way for each hotel to top the search engines in lowest room cost and tack on hidden fees to recoup.  This practice is becoming pervasive. 

What really riles me are resort fees and excessive parking fees added to a points reward reservation. How is that a "free" room?

On the bright side, the existence of fees enhances the economic value of timeshares because you should be able to rent your unit for more money when you add comparable fees into the equation.


----------



## Panina (Jan 24, 2018)

rthib said:


> The reason it is a resort fee instead of part of room rate is that way they can charge everyone, including point stays.


Some resorts do not charge a resort fee to owners, only to people who exchange in.  

As far as the resorts that charges everyone, that reduces costs for owners who trade their unit.

Either way, exchangers who trade in have increased costs in addition to their mf and trade fee.  It’s kind of a luxury tax for the ability to trade in. I tend to avoid these types of exchanges. Occasionally I give in to resorts where trading in has tremendous value.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 24, 2018)

I believe that he is referring to hotel stays. The only time we have experienced resort fees in timeshares is through RCI which can get ridiculous. We just cancelled a Manhattan club RCI exchange because the fees would have been $100+ per night. $59/resort fee + $39/night housekeeping (breakfast or parking extra).  With RCI exchange fee and taxes that is about $1000+ for a seven night stay - more than my annual maintenance fee with Hilton in Vegas!

caveat emptor: RCI has a clause that says that the resort can change the fees at any time which means that if you book a reservation 2 years in advance, then you may be stuck with fees you did not anticipate.  This is what happened to us.  Take a screenshot of the resort fees section when you make the reservation so they don't bait and switch on you.

I wonder if II has the same clause and approach to resort fees.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 24, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I believe that he is referring to hotel stays. The only time we have experienced resort fees in timeshares is through RCI which can get ridiculous. We just cancelled a Manhattan club RCI exchange because the fees would have been $100+ per night. $59/resort fee + $39/night housekeeping (breakfast or parking extra).  With RCI exchange fee and taxes that is about $1000+ for a seven night stay - more than my annual maintenance fee with Hilton in Vegas!



In he past the $59 resort fee included the housekeeping fee so exclusive of parking that was the only additional per night fee.  I hadn't heard that it changed.


----------



## silentg (Jan 24, 2018)

So many extra fees for Hawaii, probably a fee just to enter the state. Hawaii is beautiful and that is why we pay the fees!


----------



## Dean (Jan 24, 2018)

capjak said:


> So today I ask the front desk here at the Marriott Wailea about the $35 daily resort fee.
> 
> She hands me the room key cardboard sleeve and on the inside in 6pt font it lists the items you get as an ELITE (not sure how this differs from non-elite??
> 
> ...


You really have to talk to management in this situation, talking to the flunky at the front desk won't help if there's an issue.  Often they can do something but not everything, but I always ask to talk to a manager when this type of issue comes up because I know the average employee has little leeway or power and often don't know what flexibility there is.  Plus they often give out incorrect info.  I must say I've gotten a lot of mileage of asking and making it clear that the fees added nothing of value that was not included with VIP status.  But it is disappointing that Marriott allows those that contract with them to play games in this manner.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 24, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> In he past the $59 resort fee included the housekeeping fee so exclusive of parking that was the only additional per night fee.  I hadn't heard that it changed.



Nope. I actually called RCI and they confirmed it. When we xchanged, the webpage said $59. In another section it listed $39 house keeping fees per day.  We interpreted $59 was per stay because that is what most RCI resorts do. However after we made our res.  the page was updated to "$59 per day." Housekeeping was still listed in another section at $39 per day.

More cost effective to stay at HGVC or get a hotel room where you can change or cancel close to the date and book less than 7 days


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 24, 2018)

That's new then. In the past it included housekeeping.  It's really ridiculous if you can't refuse the housekeeping and avoid the fee. Might as well call it a $98 per night mandatory fee.


----------



## NboroGirl (Jan 24, 2018)

Just so we're clear, you are talking about resort fees at HOTELS, right?  If not, which MVC resorts have these fees?

Last year we went to Maui and invited friends to join us (their first time to Hawaii).  We spent a night at the Hyatt before our week at MOC and it was so nice that we got leis upon checking in, and they gave us water bottles.  Then I learned there was a resort fee tacked on to our room fee, so we actually paid for all that "free" stuff.  But still, it was a nice surprise to get the lei.  I wouldn't have bought one otherwise, but it was a nice way to start our Hawaiian vacation.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 24, 2018)

NboroGirl said:


> Just so we're clear, you are talking about resort fees at HOTELS, right?  If not, which MVC resorts have these fees?
> 
> Last year we went to Maui and invited friends to join us (their first time to Hawaii).  We spent a night at the Hyatt before our week at MOC and it was so nice that we got leis upon checking in, and they gave us water bottles.  Then I learned there was a resort fee tacked on to our room fee, so we actually paid for all that "free" stuff.  But still, it was a nice surprise to get the lei.  I wouldn't have bought one otherwise, but it was a nice way to start our Hawaiian vacation.


No resort fees at Aulani and you get a lei for free on arrival.  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 24, 2018)

HGVC timeshares at Hilton Hawaiian Village have leis for owners upon checkin. No resort fee.


----------



## capjak (Jan 24, 2018)

Dean said:


> You really have to talk to management in this situation, talking to the flunky at the front desk won't help if there's an issue.  Often they can do something but not everything, but I always ask to talk to a manager when this type of issue comes up because I know the average employee has little leeway or power and often don't know what flexibility there is.  Plus they often give out incorrect info.  I must say I've gotten a lot of mileage of asking and making it clear that the fees added nothing of value that was not included with VIP status.  But it is disappointing that Marriott allows those that contract with them to play games in this manner.



Yes we asked for the manager got his card and will follow up. $35 resort fee plus the $25 daily park fee. It is a very nice resort but we will be moving to our Westin timeshare on Thursday which will be nice as well 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 24, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> That's new then. In the past it included housekeeping.  It's really ridiculous if you can't refuse the housekeeping and avoid the fee. Might as well call it a $98 per night mandatory fee.



I guess that I could have called the resort and asked to have housekeeping removed. The RCI rep was no help. However they still got me at $59/day + $239 RCI fee + NYC taxes ++. At that point removing the $39 housekeeping fee would not have changed our minds. We traded our expensive NYC Hilton points to get this exchange because we wanted to get a bigger unit and try something new.  

We  ultimately cancelled and booked at West 57th HGVC with no fees, fewer nights tailored to our itinerary, and free owners lounge access.


----------



## hangloose (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't think any MVCI Resorts have a "Resort Fee".

As for the Marriott Wailea, I've stayed there a couple times and enjoy the hotel.  However, I do not enjoy paying the "Resort Fee" of $35 daily.   The last two times I stayed there, they would not remove that fee...even with Platinum Elite MR status.   I found this very frustrating.   The only positive is that in our last trip, we used MR pts for the vacation, and were upgraded to a very nice Oceanview hotel room with Platinum Elite status.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 24, 2018)

At Wailea , last summer, they waived our parking fee and resort fee  as they did not have the free breakfast available and they were happy to do that for us as a compromise. They also gave us an oceanview room.
We had received a welcome  letter informing us that we were entitled to a free breakfast and were told when we got there that that was a form letter sent out to everyone. To make it right they waved what they had control over. Maybe it depends who you talk to when you check in? We were thrilled with our point stay


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 25, 2018)

Update on Manhattan Club. Based on @tschwa2 comment. I went into the RCI portal today to check this and the housekeeping $39 fee has since been removed but they now have $59 per day for "housekeeping" with wording that it is non-waivable and if you leave early you are still charged for the entire week.  There is also a charge for parking.

I have the screenshot when we reserved and it appears that Manhattan Club is shifting these resort fees around quite a bit. RCI seemed disinterested in becoming involved in this and kept saying "It is up to the resort." I had to HUCA to get another RCI rep to handle this bait and switch. Even at $59/night still not worth it since I have access via HGVC to NYC which is much nicer and without the resort fees. Buyer beware.


----------



## capjak (Jan 25, 2018)

Dean said:


> You really have to talk to management in this situation, talking to the flunky at the front desk won't help if there's an issue.  Often they can do something but not everything, but I always ask to talk to a manager when this type of issue comes up because I know the average employee has little leeway or power and often don't know what flexibility there is.  Plus they often give out incorrect info.  I must say I've gotten a lot of mileage of asking and making it clear that the fees added nothing of value that was not included with VIP status.  But it is disappointing that Marriott allows those that contract with them to play games in this manner.



Update they waived the resort fee saved us 5*$35=$175 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 25, 2018)

Congrats on getting this waived.  That's a nice dinner in Wailea.

How did you explain this to the manager? I find that the resort fee is usually listed upfront when you book the reservation on the Marriott site.  Did you have the fees listed on your reservation since the manager could easily point to the reservation confirmation? 

Are you Marriott elite? We are using our 7 night certificate and the Marriott Hotel (not Hawaii) has a booking fee.  Was wondering if we could argue that we are elite and this should be waived.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 25, 2018)

I personally hate that fees like that can be waived if you are persistent enough or talk to the right people or cop the right attitude at the right time.  I hate being confrontational in person.  I can get very upset and have been known to cry which I hate (even if it gets me what I want).  Rules should apply to everyone not just those who are unwilling to complain until they get a personal waiver for that rule.  I believe in complaining to change rules for everyone or at least everyone within a specific category perhaps in this case platinum elite.  This is not a timeshare or hotel vent just a vent for those that are unable or unwilling to be confrontational as in social anxiety issues.


----------



## rthib (Jan 25, 2018)

Kauai Marriott is funny. Hotel side has resort fee, Club side does not. Club side will charge for parking if you use reward points.  As a PP, I can usually use the DYKWIA and get fees reduced or waived but it is a pain. And don't get me started about the HI per night tax regardless of how you stay.


----------



## capjak (Jan 25, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I personally hate that fees like that can be waived if you are persistent enough or talk to the right people or cop the right attitude at the right time.  I hate being confrontational in person.  I can get very upset and have been known to cry which I hate (even if it gets me what I want).  Rules should apply to everyone not just those who are unwilling to complain until they get a personal waiver for that rule.  I believe in complaining to change rules for everyone or at least everyone within a specific category perhaps in this case platinum elite.  This is not a timeshare or hotel vent just a vent for those that are unable or unwilling to be confrontational as in social anxiety issues.



Agree should be eliminated for all or added to rate. Reward stays should not pay these fees



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capjak (Jan 25, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Congrats on getting this waived.  That's a nice dinner in Wailea.
> 
> How did you explain this to the manager? I find that the resort fee is usually listed upfront when you book the reservation on the Marriott site.  Did you have the fees listed on your reservation since the manager could easily point to the reservation confirmation?
> 
> Are you Marriott elite? We are using our 7 night certificate and the Marriott Hotel (not Hawaii) has a booking fee.  Was wondering if we could argue that we are elite and this should be waived.



Yes I am gold elite. Stated did not use items on resort fee and didn’t know if all the items that were part of the fee. Front desk never mentioned them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Jan 25, 2018)

capjak said:


> Update they waived the resort fee saved us 5*$35=$175
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's wonderful news.  I guess I'm not surprised but I would have thought it more likely they would have made it up somewhere else.  I got a future stay in a 1 BR suite at the best base rate plus some other benefits at an Autograph a few hrs away from us because of these type of shenanigans.  They really don't like people complaining to corporate.  Still, I'd rather they just treat people right up front and there would be no need for these type of discussions or complaints.  I don't like complaining but if they push me enough where there's principle involved like this, I can be nice but persistent.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 26, 2018)

rthib said:


> The reason it is a resort fee instead of part of room rate is that way they can charge everyone, including point stays.


In the past we have stayed at the Wailea Marriott two or three times on MR points and they did not charge the resort fee on award stays.  When this changed we stopped using that hotel.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Jan 26, 2018)

There is a $25/nite resort fee for owners or renters at Frenchman's Cove on St Thomas.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 26, 2018)

TravlinDuo said:


> There is a $25/nite resort fee for owners or renters at Frenchman's Cove on St Thomas.


Isn’t this government imposed tourist taxes rather than MVC resort fees?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes! The country of St. Thomas is imposing this tax to raise money for the island.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Jan 26, 2018)

I incorrectly stated MFC had a $25/day resort fee.  The daily fee is actually an "Environmental/Infrastructure Impact fee" and it became effective May 1, 2017 to help the government/territory with financial stability and economic growth.


----------



## PamMo (Jan 27, 2018)

I'd just commented on Diamond Resorts' fees in the Western States forum. Their Sedona timeshares have $15-25 daily resort fees for ?????? Diamond also charges resort fees in Hawaii, so it may be systemwide for them. Grand Luxxe (Vidanta) in Mexico charges $7/nt *per person.
*
These days you have to add up the costs of MF's, II/RCI membership fees, exchange fees, upgrade fees, and daily resort fees, to see what your real cost of that vacation is. Exchanging my Marriott and Westin timeshares rarely makes sense.

BTW, I sold one of my Maui independents (Whaler on Ka'anapali) after they added nightly fees for guests (ANYone not on the deed) to try to stabilize MF's.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 27, 2018)

FYI...Below is an article from The Timeshare Guru Blog on a comparison of Resort Fees at Marriott Summit Watch TS in Park City vs. Hotel.  The hotel fees do add up! 

http://www.thetimeshareguru.com/blo...iott-summit-watch-timeshare-in-park-city-utah

FWIW...the RCI fees with associated resort fees for RCI exchanges add up as well. Really detracts from exchanging.  Does II gouge like this?


----------



## thetsguru (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for posting this!  I appreciate it and hope you find it useful.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 27, 2018)

thetsguru said:


> Thanks for posting this!  I appreciate it and hope you find it useful.



I enjoy the blog a lot. It is nice to have a voice independent from the developers who can speak honestly to the world about how to maximize value.

Like credit card churning,  timeshares offer great value if you locate the sweet spots. But similar to credit cards there are downsides if not managed. There are several areas where people have gotten caught and this is what gives timeshares a bad name. With Tug and independent blogs hopefully people will experience fewer pitfalls through knowledge.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 28, 2018)

PamMo said:


> I'd just commented on Diamond Resorts' fees in the Western States forum. Their Sedona timeshares have $15-25 daily resort fees for ?????? Diamond also charges resort fees in Hawaii, so it may be systemwide for them. Grand Luxxe (Vidanta) in Mexico charges $7/nt *per person.
> *
> These days you have to add up the costs of MF's, II/RCI membership fees, exchange fees, upgrade fees, and daily resort fees, to see what your real cost of that vacation is. Exchanging my Marriott and Westin timeshares rarely makes sense.
> 
> BTW, I sold one of my Maui independents (Whaler on Ka'anapali) after they added nightly fees for guests (ANYone not on the deed) to try to stabilize MF's.



Vidanta (Grand Luxxe) has different resort fees depending on how you booked and which resort you're in.  If you book through RCI or II, the resort fees are typically $11 per person per day for the bigger resorts (Nuevo Vallarta & Riviera Maya); for the smaller ones (e.g., Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta) they are $7 per person per day.  I've exchanged into Grand Luxxe through RCI Platinum when it shows up there, which happens periodically in the off season, and have not been charged a resort fee.  If you exchange in through SFX, the resort fee is $75 per week.  In my experience, which is admittedly limited since I've just started going there, the folks at reception or the concierge have a great deal of authority to adjust or eliminate the resort fees and other charges except for the governmental taxes.  It's not a bad idea to bring along a copy of the confirmation with what it says about fees when you stay there because of that.


----------



## avad88 (Jan 29, 2018)

Diamond Resorts also charges a daily resort fee at Beachwoods in The Outer Banks of NC for exchangers. We are owners so we don't pay it, but it is ridiculous since they are one of the only timeshares without free internet in the units. They say it is because of the indoor water park.


----------



## sparty (Jan 30, 2018)

There's a large scale lawsuit against Marriott on this https://www.hotelmanagement.net/operate/resort-fees-back-spotlight-due-to-marriott-wyndham-lawsuits


----------



## PamMo (Feb 2, 2018)

Add Hilton to the list of systems adding resort fees for exchangers. They just announced anyone exchanging in through RCI will be charged a daily resort/amenities fee, which will vary by resort. See this thread - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-hgvc-resort-fee-as-of-1-16-through-rci.269123/


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 2, 2018)

PamMo said:


> Add Hilton to the list of systems adding resort fees for exchangers. They just announced anyone exchanging in through RCI will be charged a daily resort/amenities fee, which will vary by resort. See this thread - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-hgvc-resort-fee-as-of-1-16-through-rci.269123/


I think in places like Orlando they are absolutely crazy to do so when there are so many other choices.  On the other hand it is like airline fees and prices where one will add the fees hoping enough other carries do and if not then take them away.


----------



## WBP (Feb 10, 2018)

If you think "Resort Fees" are extortion, here's a new play by Starwood at Starwood hotels in New York City:

http://onemileatatime.boardingarea.com/2018/02/03/sheraton-new-york-destination-fee/

"Destination Fees?"

In the era of PeoplExpress Airlines, one of the earliest "low fare carriers," I used to joke about having to carry quarters with you, in case you had to evacuate the aircraft, via an emergency evacuation slide. Some insisted, in that era, that in the context of PeoplExpress "nickel and diming of fees (daily living at Spirit Airlines today)," that if PeoplExpress could charge for use of the on-board lavatory, that they would.

"Destination Fees!," My God!


----------



## Eli Mairs (Feb 12, 2018)

frank808 said:


> No resort fees at Aulani and you get a lei for free on arrival.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



This is not true. We are DVC members and stayed at Aulani on points for two nights April/17. On the Saturday, we had to pay $27.31 for a dedicated two bedroom unit, and on the Sunday. $22.43.


----------



## darius (Feb 12, 2018)

Eli Mairs said:


> This is not true. We are DVC members and stayed at Aulani on points for two nights April/17. On the Saturday, we had to pay $27.31 for a dedicated two bedroom unit, and on the Sunday. $22.43.



Those are Hawaii occ. taxes - not a resort fee.   We've been charged the same at Aulani.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Feb 12, 2018)

Ok, sorry.
Occ. taxes, resort fees, destination fees - whatever they are, they are fees that we don’t have to pay at other resorts.


----------



## rthib (Feb 12, 2018)

Eli Mairs said:


> Ok, sorry.
> Occ. taxes, resort fees, destination fees - whatever they are, they are fees that we don’t have to pay at other resorts.


Those are different. Hawaii charges a per night tax on everything. It is a real cost to the hotel/owner. 
Resort fees are not a real cost. They are a revenue generation tool.


----------



## krj9999 (Feb 12, 2018)

Vidanta also just raised fees, at least via RCI exchange/EVs.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 13, 2018)

Eli Mairs said:


> This is not true. We are DVC members and stayed at Aulani on points for two nights April/17. On the Saturday, we had to pay $27.31 for a dedicated two bedroom unit, and on the Sunday. $22.43.


As others have said it is not a resort fee.  The money does not go into disney coffers and is collected for the state of hawaii.  My hilton and marriott timeshares also collect the fee for the state of hawaii when i am in a hawaii timeshare. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## WineMeUp123 (Feb 28, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Vidanta (Grand Luxxe) has different resort fees depending on how you booked and which resort you're in.  If you book through RCI or II, the resort fees are typically $11 per person per day for the bigger resorts (Nuevo Vallarta & Riviera Maya); for the smaller ones (e.g., Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta) they are $7 per person per day.  I've exchanged into Grand Luxxe through RCI Platinum when it shows up there, which happens periodically in the off season, and have not been charged a resort fee.  If you exchange in through SFX, the resort fee is $75 per week.  In my experience, which is admittedly limited since I've just started going there, the folks at reception or the concierge have a great deal of authority to adjust or eliminate the resort fees and other charges except for the governmental taxes.  It's not a bad idea to bring along a copy of the confirmation with what it says about fees when you stay there because of that.



(I'm new here.)  Eric, I've read several of your posts on the Vidanta resort fee.  I belong to RCI Platinum member (Priority Access).  There are units open for Nuevo Villarta, Vidanta, Grand Luxxe Suites, Villa, Spa, and Residence.  I just booked at the Grand Luxxe Residence (4 BD).  I've searched all of these, trying to find the fee, and no fee shows up.  There are fees when you look at the Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss, etc.  I've printed my confirmation and the Urgent Information showing no fee.  Could it really be true that there is no fee?  I've been to the Grand Luxxe (building 4 or 5) once before.  I know about the pressure to do a Timeshare presentation in exchange for "stuff."  We will NOT do a presentation, ever again.  Hoping they do not add on this fee once we get there.  Could they possibly do that?  What do you know?


----------



## Eric B (Feb 28, 2018)

Update to my quoted post: the Vidant resort fee structure has changed.  On RCI it’s now $20 or $30 pppd.


----------



## hangloose (Feb 28, 2018)

So.  We stayed at the Maui Marriott Ocean Club earlier this month.  My parents stayed at the Westin Kaanapali just two doors down for two weeks. They felt the pain of having to pay $31/day for resort fee plus $30+/day for parking, and no kitchen to save on meals.   +1 for timeshares and the MOC!  They were jealous.    I think they stayed at the Westin a few years back, and those fees were either much lower or non existent...as such, they weren't overly thrilled and didn't realize them prior to going.   Just another example of resort fees/parking fees increasing.


----------



## Eric B (Feb 28, 2018)

WineMeUp123 said:


> (I'm new here.)  Eric, I've read several of your posts on the Vidanta resort fee.  I belong to RCI Platinum member (Priority Access).  There are units open for Nuevo Villarta, Vidanta, Grand Luxxe Suites, Villa, Spa, and Residence.  I just booked at the Grand Luxxe Residence (4 BD).  I've searched all of these, trying to find the fee, and no fee shows up.  There are fees when you look at the Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss, etc.  I've printed my confirmation and the Urgent Information showing no fee.  Could it really be true that there is no fee?  I've been to the Grand Luxxe (building 4 or 5) once before.  I know about the pressure to do a Timeshare presentation in exchange for "stuff."  We will NOT do a presentation, ever again.  Hoping they do not add on this fee once we get there.  Could they possibly do that?  What do you know?



Print out your confirmation and bring it with you.  They will typically honor it and it doesn't list a resort fee.  I have no idea why not; last year they showed up with the Registry Collection symbol next to them and I don't think they get charged a fee.  Enjoy it until they figure out a more rational approach.


----------



## dannybaker (Mar 2, 2018)

frank808 said:


> No resort fees at Aulani and you get a lei for free on arrival.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


*Aulani parking fee*
Parking alternatives around Aulani. DH, DD and I will be spending about 6 days at Aulani Disney Resort. The daily self-park fee at the resort is $35 per day (free for DVC members, but we are not DVC members


----------

